# Projekt Wildsau 2009



## robertg202 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo an alle

Also - ich habe mein Projekt Wildsau 2008 auf 2009 verschoben - aber da dann wirklich!
Jetzt eine Frage: 
Hardride Fr zum Tourenfahren (mit richtig schwierigen Freeride-Abfahrten) - ist das eine gute Idee?
Und was wär mit einem DDU CT mit 55 ATA Micro für diesen Zweck?

Freue mich über Eure Meinungen....


----------



## Maui (4. Dezember 2008)

also du musst dich schon mal entscheide. fully und CT zu vergleichen das is schon ne anstrengende nr.
kauf das u dann gehts ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marina (4. Dezember 2008)

gute idee und dann noch mit dhx, damit mit PP gut den berg hochkommst.


----------



## nonamenic (4. Dezember 2008)

Fahre mit meiner Sau (Hardride FR mit 18 Kg) auch Touren im Großraum Stuttgart und auch mal in Finale Ligure die Berge hoch. Ist bergauf nicht spaßig, aber bergab umso mehr. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## S.Jay (4. Dezember 2008)

...Und was würdest Du zu einem Keiler XA sagen??
Der soll ja laut Jü auch gut bergauf zu fahren sein.
Gruß


----------



## Maui (5. Dezember 2008)

kostn 1000â¬ mehr. mÃ¤nners 220mm in dem ding geht auch berhoch aber mit enduro hat das nix zu tun. das is fettes freeride.


----------



## Heiko_München (5. Dezember 2008)

Maui schrieb:


> also du musst dich schon mal entscheide. fully und CT zu vergleichen das is schon ne anstrengende nr.
> kauf das u dann gehts ab.



Hallo,

ich möchte mich nur kurz in diese Diskussion hier einklinken...

Der Rahmen (Trail XA) mag ja ganz nett sein, jedoch zweifle ich an der Gewichtsangabe (leider). Meine Endurosau hatte eloxiert (also ohne 200gr. Farbe) in Größe L (mit gekürztem Sitzrohr) so 3,9kg. Und ich denke nicht, dass ein Rahmen in S dann 800 Gramm leichter ist!! (Katalog: 3,1kg!)  Die paar cm Alurohre sind nichts gegen den Hinterbau und die Lager. Hier steckt das Gewicht (aber halt auch die Stärken) 

Das Trail XA hat zudem immer noch so nen hartes Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus 
140mm mit Dämpfer 165/38mm
160mm mit Dämpfer 190/45mm
180mm mit Dämpfer 190/50mm
sprich 1:3,6, was immer wieder zu Problemem mit "Luftdämpfern" führt...

Ich fand den Hinterbau mit dem DHX 5.0 wirklich erste Sahne, aber das Bike dann als Enduro zu bezeichnen, finde ich HART (vor allem bergauf).

Dies war dann leider der Grund mich von dem Bike zu trennen; für Trailtouren in den Alpen... mit wirklich Höhenmetern bergauf... z.T. auf dem Rücken.... ist das zu viel....  

...schließlich kann man da dann auch nicht am Gewicht der Reifen sparen... Muddy Mary oder DH32 vorne sind da oftmals schon sehr gut (diese Anmerkung gilt an die Verfechter von Nobby Nic am Endurobike. nicht bei _unserem_ Einsatzgebiet

Deshalb hier der Aufruf der Münchner (und Züricher) Trailtourer:

*JÜRGEN* bau uns einen etwas (!) leichteren Trailtourerrahmen mit bewährtem antriebsneutralem Hinterbau, mit gemässigtem Übersetzungsverhältnis, mit ein wenig Spielmöglichkeiten der Geometrie (flachere Winkel), 24Zoll am Hinterrad ... PLEASE!

Dann fahren wir auch wieder Alutech und verscherbeln unsere inzwischen zusammengestöpselten Gebrauchtrahmen (alles Verlegenheitslösungen) !!!

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Lord Helmchen (5. Dezember 2008)

Also meine Enduro sau in M, Sitzrohr S mit 1.5 Steuerrohr, Doppelbrückenanschlägen, Kefü Anschlägen wiegt grob 3200g. 100g über der Angabe - ich bin damit sehr zufrieden!

Ich hab keine Ahnung wie Jü das macht, fette Lager, fette frästeile, taugliche Buchsen auf Stahlachsen am Dämpfer (die schlagen wohl nie aus...), ordentlich Wandstärke aber dennoch ist die Kiste mit Dämpfer bei 4,2kg.  Ich glaube Jü kann die Physik beugen 

Dennoch, das immense Übersetzungsverhältnis gehört entschärft. Ich musste den Roco WC für meine 90kg gerade komplett umshimmen, dafür geht er jetzt besser als alles was ich bisher gefahren bin. (ja, sagen viele oft, aber ich mein das wirklich). Ich konnte sogar von der 750er Feder wieder runter gehen auf was weicheres! Contra zur niedrigeren Übersetzung wäre jedoch das man dadurch noch mehr Einbaupositionen für den Dämpfer verliert als man durch die neuen (fetten...) Roco/DHX gegenüber den alten Vanilla und co.  eh schon eingebüßt hat. 

Für mich ist die Enduro sau schon ein potentes Bike, die Trailsau klingt auch nach richtig Spaß.

Aber es gibt noch nen Grund warum Alutechs meist von der schwereren Sorte sind, weil wenn du brauchbare Bauteile ran setzt die dem entsprechen was das Fahrwerk hergibt sammelt sich da auch Gewicht.

Wie du schon sagtest, Nobby Nics, CC Pedalen und so Krams haben an ner Sau nix verloren, auf Grund der Übersetzung, auch leider kein Luftdämpfer (über 80kg hat Jü mir davon abgehalten).

Anbei, wer mal nen zu leichtes Bike im Gelände hatte merkt das des Gewicht auch für was gut ist, weil das ist auch ein Teil des souveränen Fahrverhaltens.

MfG
Stefan

P.s.: bin mit DH Schlappen und vollem Stahlfederfahrwerk bei ca. 18kg
P.P.S.: fahre mit 26" Hinterrad, 70° Sitzwinkel, 65° Lenkwinkel und knapp 360mm Tretlagerhöhe. Braucht mans noch flacher?


----------



## Heiko_München (5. Dezember 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Also meine Enduro sau in M, Sitzrohr S mit 1.5 Steuerrohr, Doppelbrückenanschlägen, Kefü Anschlägen wiegt grob 3200g. 100g über der Angabe - ich bin damit sehr zufrieden!





Ich hab oft genug nachgewogen... einfach zu viel...




Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> P.P.S.: fahre mit 26" Hinterrad, 70° Sitzwinkel, 65° Lenkwinkel und knapp 360mm Tretlagerhöhe. Braucht mans noch flacher?



Ja, das passt so... die Verstellmöglichkeiten an der Sau sind schon völlig ausreichend. Nicht das ihr mich da falsch versteht. Manch anderer hersteller gibt da halt NULL Möglichkeiten.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## robertg202 (5. Dezember 2008)

Das mit der Übersetzung des Dämpfers kann auch gelöst werden - hat mir Jürgen schon entsprechend empfohlen (es gibt noch andere Wippen - dann fahrst halt einen 222er oder 240er Dämpfer bei 200mm.)

In Deinem Fall würde mich nur interessieren: ist das bergauf-Fahren mit richtig Höhenmeter wirklich so mühsam mit dem Enduro/Hardride (gleicher Hinterbau)?


----------



## Heiko_München (5. Dezember 2008)

Das Fahren geht ja noch.... aber ab 16,5 oder 17 kg auf dem Rücken wirds unangenehm....

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (6. Dezember 2008)

ich hatte 2 hardride fr rahmen in m - beide hatten mit Fox DHX Coil und Steuersatz 5,7 kg. das ist schon recht viel. 
für fr touren gibt es sicher bessere bikes.


----------



## Mr.A (6. Dezember 2008)

wie wärs mit einem Helius AM

...und jetzt steinigt mich


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Dezember 2008)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Das mit der Übersetzung des Dämpfers kann auch gelöst werden - hat mir Jürgen schon entsprechend empfohlen (es gibt noch andere Wippen - dann fahrst halt einen 222er oder 240er Dämpfer bei 200mm.)
> 
> In Deinem Fall würde mich nur interessieren: ist das bergauf-Fahren mit richtig Höhenmeter wirklich so mühsam mit dem Enduro/Hardride (gleicher Hinterbau)?



naja, die meisten wollen die sau abfahrtslastig haben. ergo flache winkel.
dazu wiegen die fuhren je nach aufbau meist NE MENGE! Dann hast du bestimmt noch nen Tourenrucksack mit integriertem Saufsack aufm Rücken und nen Fetten Helm auf dem Kopf.

Flache Winkel, viel aufm Rücken, viel unterm Arsch. Den rest kannst du dir denken!

Anbei - der Hinterbau der Sau ist wirklich neutral zu kriegen, nach der Umshimmung meines Dämpfers ist echt kein übermäßiges Wippen zu vermerken. Und ich wieg 90kg, trete auch gern mal unrund, fahre einen Stahlfederdämpfer OHNE Plattform. (Roco WC)



Heiko_München schrieb:


> Ich hab oft genug nachgewogen... einfach zu viel...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Heiko



digitale Küchenwaage bis 5kg. Mit Dämpfer, Sattelklemme lag ich bei exakt 4245g  Und der Roco auf Stahlbuchsen ist ein Eisenschwein. Rein gerechnet bin ich "runter" auf 3200g. genaues hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf. 32xx - rest - k.A.

worauf hast du gewogen?



MfG
Stefan


----------



## flyingscot (6. Dezember 2008)

mani.r schrieb:


> ich hatte 2 hardride fr rahmen in m - beide hatten mit Fox DHX Coil und Steuersatz 5,7 kg. das ist schon recht viel.
> für fr touren gibt es sicher bessere bikes.



Hmm, meine Hardride FR in M mit dem DHX Coil hat mit OnePointFive-Steuerrohr, 150mm Hinterbau, HEX-Achse und Alutech Steuersatz Alu XLong inkl. Reducer 5.35kg auf die Waage gebracht. Inkl. Dormant-Lackierung. Also eigentlich genau im Soll.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (6. Dezember 2008)

anmerkung: allein der X long mit reducer wiegt seine 299g! Der Lack gegenüber meinem Elox dürfte auch schon mal 250 bis 300g sein.


----------



## Heiko_München (6. Dezember 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> worauf hast du gewogen?



Leider (noch) nicht hiermit:



 

...

Aber bei den bisher hier gezeigten großen Differenzen, scheint mir doch manchmal der Grund woanders zu liegen... sind alle Bikes mit dem gleichen bzw. vergleichbaren Rohrsatz geschweißt??  

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Dezember 2008)

Die Enduro Sau hat andere, leichtere Rohre als die Hardride. Mehr weiß ich nicht.

Grundsätzlich legen sich auch andere Dinge aufs Gewicht:

Ich hatte bei Nicolai mal 1.5 und 1 1/8tel Steuerrohre in der Hand, allein das ist schon ein immenser Gewichtsunterschied!

Gleichfalls wiegt ein Roco in der entsprechenden Länge mehr als ein Fox der auch mit anderen Buchsen kommt die evtl leichter sind. 

Fox Federn sind leichter als Roco Federn, Manitou Fdern sind auch bleischwer.

150mm Hinterbauten wiegen mehr weil ne Achse drin steckt und mehrere Schrauben um die Achse zu klemmen

Das ganze zieht sich über jedes Einzelteil!

wenn wir den Steuersatz noch mit rein nehmen kann die Differenz noch schlimmer werden. Ein 1 1/8 King hat was um die 100g (k.A. wie viel genau), ein 1.5 Reducer Alutech 299g (!).

Ne schlagfeste Pulverung macht über der Anodisierung mal fix 200-500g Gewichtsaufschlag (Aussage des Pulverers von Nicolai).

Jetzt kanns halt sein das du je nach Konfiguration deines Rahmens halt extrem unterschiedliche Werte kriegst.

Meine Enduro sau liegt 100g über der Werksangabe, schätze mal das liegt am 1.5 Steuerrohr!

Wenn du das Ding jetzt in XL orderst, mit 1.5 Steuerrohr, 150mm Hinterbau und ordentlicher mehrfarbiger Pulverung, ich schätze dann kannst du die 4kg auch als gegeben betrachten.

Das ist aber nicht nur bei Alutech so, sondern überall. Das die Herstellerangaben sich auf einen nackten XXS Rahmen beziehen. 


MfG
Stefan

P.S.: Aber mal ehrlich, die meisten Alutechbesitzer die ich kenne haben sich für eine Sau entschieden weil die Räder "vertrauenerweckend" aussehen. Da seh ich über 200g mehr als die Werksangabe sagt gerne hinweg.


----------



## robertg202 (11. Dezember 2008)

Noch eine Frage an alle im Forum anwesenden: 

Also bei mir gehts jetzt eindeutig in Richtung Hardride FR. Nur das mit den flachen Winkeln ist mir nicht so sympathisch.....

Was haltet ihr von einem 74,5° Sitzwinkel kombiniert mit 66° Lenkwinkel?
Durch den SAG beim hinauffahren (20-30% von 180mm = ca. 4-5cm Absenkung hinten = 2-2,5° abnahme der Winkel) kommt das Sitzrohr dann in einen Winkel von ca. 72°, was zum hinauffahren ja optimal wäre. Gleichzeitig zum hinunterfetzen der flache Lenkwinkel.......müßte ja eigentlich den optimalen Freerider ergeben. 
Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## rsu (11. Dezember 2008)

Steilerer Sitzwinkel zum hochtreten ist sicher vorteilhaft, da hab ich meine Sau schon oft verflucht. Bergauf sackt der Hinterbau meist etwas mehr ein würde ich meinen, wenn Du schon versuchst möglichst genau zu rechnen...


----------



## flyingscot (11. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt sicher Rahmen die "vortriebsorientierter" sind. Mit ner absenkbaren Gabel erhöht sich ja wieder der Sitzrohrwinkel. Ich bin so die Sau schon >30% Steigung hochgefahren und das mit kurz eingestellter Kettenstrebe. Ok, hab meinen VRO-Vorbau auf "lang" gestellt" aber an sonsten klappte das überraschend gut, nur das Gewicht wird dadurch nicht besser, man war das anstrengend.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (12. Dezember 2008)

robertg202 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an alle im Forum anwesenden:
> 
> Also bei mir gehts jetzt eindeutig in Richtung Hardride FR. Nur das mit den flachen Winkeln ist mir nicht so sympathisch.....
> 
> ...



Für mich klingen die Zahlen überaus gesund, auch mit etwas mehr SAG (30-35%) noch ganz hübsch. Das ganze, um die gewollte Gabeleinbaulänge und die gewünschte Tretlagerhöhe würd ich an deiner Stelle direkt in ne Mail an Jü packen ob das denn so möglich sei.

Der Meister kanns dir bestimmt am genausten sagen. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Dezember 2008)

Heiko_München schrieb:


> Deshalb hier der Aufruf der Münchner (und Züricher) Trailtourer:
> 
> *JÜRGEN* bau uns einen etwas (!) leichteren Trailtourerrahmen mit bewährtem antriebsneutralem Hinterbau, mit gemässigtem Übersetzungsverhältnis, mit ein wenig Spielmöglichkeiten der Geometrie (flachere Winkel), 24Zoll am Hinterrad ... PLEASE!
> 
> ...



ich kann mich hier nur anschließen!
ich war sehr zufrieden mit meinem kötter, aber zum tourenfahren  (ich nene es gern so  ) war der rahmen einfach ne idee zu schwer und der sitzwinkel sehr flach! 
bergab, gab es keinen zweifel an dem rad 

jürgen hat mir,auf nachfrage, letzen winter ein bike unterhalb des enduros angekündigt! auf nachfrage im frühjahr, meinte er zur eurobike, nach der eurobike heist es jetzt wieder anfang 09 

ich weis auch das es viel aufwand kostet so ein bike zu entwickeln und dann umzusetzen, ich fahre jetzt erstmal was von der stange, bis jürgen was bringt, was meinem einsatzzweck entspricht!

bin aber zuversichtlich 

VG der Exil-biker


----------

